# Gnome e policykit, come configurarlo?

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

da quando ho messo Gnome 2.30 ho qualche problemino di permessi, o almeno credo.

Non riesco a cambiare l'ora di sistema, o variare la frequenza delle cpu, se non prima ricevendo un messaggio di richiesta di password di root.

Credo che in qualche modo sia legato a policykit. Ad esempio, per la frequenza della cpu, mi rimanda a org.gnome.cpufreqselector.

Cercando per il forum ho trovato questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-821787-highlight-share+polkit1.html

dove si dice come editare i file in /usr/share/polkit-1, aggiungendo:

 *Quote:*   

> <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

 

Alla fine di quel thread, però, consiglia di far avviare consolekit all'avvio.

Ora, io consolekit ce l'ho installato, ma non è nei processi di avvio.

Visto che ho (molta) confusione, e soprattutto non riesco a trovare qualcosa di preciso nella documentazione, sareste così pii da spiegarmi come sistemare la faccenda in modo pulito?

Devo modificare i file di policykit (ma così darei i permessi a tutti, cosa che non mi costa nulla perché io sono "tutti" ma mi sembra un controsenso), oppure davvero appoggiarmi a consolekit?

Grazie in anticipo e buona domenica

----------

## riverdragon

Il problema con l'applet della cpu l'ho avuto anche io, risolvi così https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82670

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie mille, così effettivamente l'applet di cpufreq non si lamenta più.

Ho anche trovato l'utility Authorizations in sistema->preferenze.

Però non sono molto soddisfatto, ho l'impressione che la documentazione al riguardo sia un pochino carente..

Grazie

----------

## Onip

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho anche trovato l'utility Authorizations in sistema->preferenze.
> 
> 

 

In che pacchetto sta?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Quote:*   

> $ qfile polkit-gnome-authorization
> 
> gnome-extra/policykit-gnome (/usr/bin/polkit-gnome-authorization)

 

----------

